# VW Golf ''01 Door latch / microswitch



## lemining (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have been having same problem as heaps of other people with my driver's door not detecting when the door is open etc. First time it turned out to be those connectors so i resoldered them and it was working great for a while. Recently it started playing up again and i discovered that the microswitch is broken. I have done a bit of research and i have found that its cherry dk series switch.
http://www.cherrycorp.com/engl...k.htm
I tried to get it directly from them and other companies however, no one seem to stock them. When i though i hit the dead end i received latest cataloge of digikey, so with can of beer i started looking.
After a good while i have found this 
http://search.digikey.com/scri...0&y=0
Cat-id#sw714-nd
It seems to be very similar to the cherry one. So i have ordered a bunch of them (i got slammed on shipping though $30







) I should be getting it in a couple of weeks (im in NZ and package is coming from US).
Some people might ask me why would you brag about this crap, well its because i spend few days going through posts on vwvortex and i could not find anything that would be feasible from New Zealand, as we done have radioshack etc.
I'll update you how i go with replacing the switch when i finally get the replacement.
Cheers!


----------



## lemining (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: VW Golf ''01 Door latch / microswitch (lemining)*

Ok, small update. I have pulled my door latch over the weekend. It was an easy swap. The only thing i had to modify a bit were the mounting bits. 
I had to made them a bit wider, so i just heated them up a bit with my torch and bend them to fit. 
Photos:
























Or directly on the photo set 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...49834/
I hope this helps someone and save some time.










_Modified by lemining at 12:50 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## VAG_dude (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for research and posting. 

Question: Is this the same part number (Cat-id#sw714-nd) for all of four of the micro switches? 

Thanks


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Usually the switch that breaks is the one outside the box. This switch detects the position of the latch whether it's closed or open the rest are for manual lock position and switch for window and sunroof actuation. The key part is the switch that goes to the bottom part of the lock carrier. When it's in the open (latch) position, the cam will push the micro switch down telling the door light to activate and fuel pump to prime the system anticipating you will operate the vehicle. Cleaning the cam area of the carrier sometimes solves all this or call for a $3 radioshack replacement. All it is, is a microswitch and a cam operation, so any microswitch will work as long as it's pushed in by the cam and off when the cam goes to it's void position. You can even use switches used from an old dvd player (on/off push button) if you can't find an electronics store in NZ. Now I'm imagining that all NZ has is sheep and no Fry's or RadioShack, just wool.


----------

